# Ratties for Adoption Near Pylesville Maryland



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

One of the rescues I 'like' on FB has a bunch of cute babies ready for adoption. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/GRATitude-Rat-Rescue/217125965019246

They've all been fixed and all are rexes.


----------

